#ubuntu-eu 2011-09-03
<kimus1> hi all. what happen to ubuntu-eu.org site and trac... ?
#ubuntu-eu 2011-09-04
<kimus> hello? ping apollo13 juliux zed
#ubuntu-eu 2013-08-28
<zed> pouet
